# can horses eat brambles???



## sallypops (7 May 2008)

we just found out that abby used to eat brambles (blackberries) off a bush at her old home is it ok for horses to eat them????


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 May 2008)

Our Irish cob loves blackberries, and purple thistle tops ... probably good for them, certainly has never done him any harm!


----------



## PapaFrita (7 May 2008)

Yes, it is


----------



## sallypops (7 May 2008)

oh good, cause i thought they'd make a great treat for her, but thought i better check that they are ok for them to eat 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## Maizy (7 May 2008)

We go blackberry picking in the fields for the horses, they follow us around saying me...me...me next!! 

My old boy is too lazy to pick his own, but our mare was taught how to get the juiciest ones from her mum who told us how much she loved them by the colour of her lips!!  She loved the new shoots and may off the hawthorn too.


----------



## *hic* (7 May 2008)

I pick baby bramble tops as a treat for Flynn - he loves them and a good double handful disappears in no time!


----------



## Marchtime (7 May 2008)

My pony (the grey in my sig) spends days on end eating brambles. Because of this I spend days on end removing thorns from around her muzzle - they don't seem to bother here though!


----------



## Murphy3 (7 May 2008)

My guy was nibbling the new leaves off brambles in his hedge the other night - picking the leaves with his lips pulled back so that he doesn't get spiked on the thorns.  He has the same technique with thistle tops - it looks very funny.

They also nibble gorse which is supposed to help prevent lampers (sp) in young horses.


----------



## conniegirl (7 May 2008)

my lot love black berries, we go on blackberry rides and as soon as the ponies realise why you keep stopping and legyeilding them into the hedge it becomes a race to see who can get to them fastest the ponys teeth or the human hand.


----------



## Donkeymad (7 May 2008)

Of course - they love them!


----------



## Tia (7 May 2008)

When I lived in England I had hedgerows around my fields and my horses would painstakingly and carefully pick off the brambles and wild raspberries - they loved them.  Their mouths used to go really black though and looked like something was wrong with them, Lol!!


----------



## muffinino (7 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 When I lived in England I had hedgerows around my fields and my horses would painstakingly and carefully pick off the brambles and wild raspberries - they loved them. Their mouths used to go really black though and looked like something was wrong with them, Lol!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ours are the same and carefully pick the tops off thistles!


----------



## JM07 (7 May 2008)

Mine are ALWAYS in the bushes..TBH, they love foraging..brambles, hips, haws...even wild garlic....


----------



## YorksG (7 May 2008)

One of ours loved them and did 'pick your own' with her lips curled right back. If you were picking them you had to race her for them


----------

